# What should fetal heart rate be at 7wks??? Panicked :(



## Brz04

So I had my first scan/ultrasound and OB appt today (I should be 7 weeks exactly) and we saw the baby and heart beat was 120-124...the dr said she was not worried about it (the ultrasound was showing that I am 6wks 4days) but she wants us to come back in two weeks for another ultrasound just to monitor heart rate and make sure it's increasing as it should. Well of course THAT made me nervous and now I'm freaking out!!! Does anyone have a similar situation or know what normal fetal heart rate is at 6.5 or 7 weeks??


----------



## MirandaH

"A normal heartbeat at 6-7 weeks would be 90-110 beats per minute."

https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm

:thumbup:


----------



## MorganEvans

MirandaH said:


> "A normal heartbeat at 6-7 weeks would be 90-110 beats per minute."
> 
> https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm
> 
> :thumbup:

This is useful :) thank you!


----------



## goddessathena

At 6 weeks and 4 days, my baby's heart rate was 128 bpm. I was told that's normal.


----------



## Emmy0320

Mine was 134 at 6+4, also told that was normal. Don't worry, your little one's hb is fine!


----------



## CatherineK

My oldest had a heartrate or 117 at seven weeks, my youngest 121. This baby was 115 at 6w3d. Anywhere from 90 or higher is normal at 6-7 weeks


----------



## bornfree78

Congrats on your pregnancy, Brz04! That sounds like a good heart rate, I hope you get to see all that you want in your next scan. God bless you with a healthy n happy 9 months. 

::dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Crap, now I'm a little worried. Mine was 151 at 6+4. Thought it was good but now it sounds high.


----------



## peanutmomma

our little peanut at scan today. I should be 7w3d measured 7weeks heartbeat was 130-140 and was told it's normal. Told anything over 90 is okay.


----------



## beagleowner

BrandysBabies said:


> Crap, now I'm a little worried. Mine was 151 at 6+4. Thought it was good but now it sounds high.

They don't generally worry about high, more about low. I think if there was a reason to be concerned, your doctor would've told you. Mine was 185 at 10.5 weeks and the doctor said that was perfect. It's down to 165 now at 12.5 weeks.


----------



## Ema 8

mine was 137 bpm on this last monday i was measured 6 weeks+6 days doc said its perfect keep holding on ur rate is perfect too according to the chart but u keep an eye like doctor said have an other check after 2 weeks ,i wish u all the best n don't stress =)
goodluck


----------



## jenniferttc1

sounds normal.The early ultrasound are the most accurate for dating compared to later ones. My son was 102bpm at 6+2 and was 157 at 8 weeks.


----------



## kassiaethne

BrandysBabies said:


> Crap, now I'm a little worried. Mine was 151 at 6+4. Thought it was good but now it sounds high.

Lmao, I was just thinking the same thing. Mine was. 154 at 6x4.


----------



## steph.

With my daughter i had an us when i should have been 7w but she was measuring 6+4. Her heartrate was 119. And she is on the floor drawing with some crayons just now :)


----------



## momof3bears

I had first scan at 6w4d, heartbeat was 139. I was told that was excellent! Dr said they usually want it 100 or more at that point. Your baby's heart rate sounds just fine to me!


----------



## NewAtThis13

Mine was in the 140's at around 6 weeks. Now it is 150's-low 160's at 11 weeks


----------



## Emily851

Mine was 164 at my apt mon and I was measuring 7w 5d.. She said it was great. Should I be worried it was high


----------



## Karenfla36

i am 7 weeks and 2 days and my fetal heart rate was 154. ultrasound tech said should be between 130ish to 160ish


----------



## butterflywolf

at 7 weeks 2 days Claire's heartbeat was 170 bpm
at 9 weeks 6 days Claire's heartbeat was 180 bpm
at 13 weeks 6 days Claire's heartbeat was 170 bpm
And at 20 weeks 2 days (give or take since they keep moving me around on dates) Claire's heartbeat was 163 bpm.


----------



## _jellybean_

At 5w 6d, my son's was 95. They diagnosed me as "threatened miscarriage." I was also spotting/bleeding, and cramping. He's one now.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Mine was 108 at 6w5d and 168 at 8w3d :) Try not to worry, every baby is different and my ultrasound technician said over 100 was good at 6w5d


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Mine was 121 at 6w1 and told it was normal. No worries!


----------



## YAHYAH2B

My daughter is expecting and is 7 weeks. Her fetal heart rate was 142. I have researched and 110-160 is normal for that time.

Excited,

Yahyah2b


----------



## Miskas mommy

Mine was 136 today, dr says i am 6+5


----------

